

Upgrading my HP 2910al to a 10GbE Fiber Optic Internet Connection - stuinzuri
http://geekomatic.ch/2011/04/11/1302522420000.html

======
veyron
> Fiber optic transceivers are crazy expensive--easily equally or more pricy
> than CPUs by both size and weight. I'm glad we don't need a long run!

Presuming you are connecting devices within the same rack, you can easily get
a 10gbe card and relevant twinax cable for less than 500 bucks -- these cables
have dedicated SFP+ modules on each end, eliminating the need for
transceivers.

The switches, on the other hand, will cost you a pretty penny

~~~
wmf
Unfortunately, twinax will not reach the meet-me room in your colo.

